# Hello



## lord_tici_taci (May 13, 2006)

Thought I'd introduce myself. This is the same Lord Tici taci from the Hall-L. For those who don't know me, my website link is in my signature.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Welcome Lord tici taci! Nice to see you!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome, and yes I know you.
Be prepared, this is a pretty busy place !


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Howdy Owen!!! Good to see another familiar name here. How's the alien theme coming?

Y'all should check out his sound-scapes he's concocting for his haunt. They sound really good.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard Lord TT. I'm only a lurker on the L, but there are some here you will know for sure. Glad to see you here, I know you'll enjoy.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Lord_tici_taci


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

LTT...yup glad to see you come over to the dark side .. this forum is way more active than the other one haed to keep up sometimes


----------



## lord_tici_taci (May 13, 2006)

Hello all. Speaking of my soundscapes, the link for a few of them is www.geocities.com/weird_audio (mostly older stuff, I've been doing more detailed experimentation with synths and didgereedoos). The alien theme is coming nicely, though I'm having trouble suspending a large u.f.o. high in the air safely and discretly. Any ideas?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the year round Halloween Party! :jol:


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard Lord TT. nice to see some familiar Halloween-L people here. :jol:


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

How does one become a 'lord'? I think I met you once when you were 'Sir' Tici Taci. 

I've been on your site and stole the teddy bear idea. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Lord_tici_taci.


----------



## lord_tici_taci (May 13, 2006)

slimy said:


> How does one become a 'lord'? I think I met you once when you were 'Sir' Tici Taci.
> 
> I've been on your site and stole the teddy bear idea.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


I'm currently working on Archduke Tici Taci. Got any pictures of the bear? I'd like to see it.


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi there!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi Lord Tici Taci.


----------

